# Chocolate X Red CT Spawn



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi guys, I've been crazy busy with school, work and FISHES so sorry about the absence. I have 3 spawns going atm and I'll be posting them separately so you can subscribe to just the ones you may be interested in.

I typically breed HMs but CTs are probably my favorite of all the bettas 

"Enki" (chocolate CT) X Red Blue Eyes FM CT
Spawned June 20th
Colors include blue, chocolate, red, red devil, blue mustard gas, red copper, blue multi... 

This spawn has a few males and females who are ready to go so PM me if you are interested and would like pictures. They are still young so $5 each for now. I'll probably be keeping this first male & the red copper but there are others like them. Available males have been jarred for 1-2 weeks and may be regrowing damaged fins from the grow-out. I'll be posting new pictures every week or so as they get BIGGER! 

They are all so so cute :3 

































Same male
































This little guy is ADORABLE


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Just $5? That's cheap.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

They are pretty little still but younger fish travel better. I have a LOT of classes and I'm working too now so I need to keep the number of jarred bettas in the house low. Daily water changes and all 

I forgot to mention-
Shipping Prices!
Priority $12 **At Your Own Risk**
Express $35 Live Arrival Guaranteed
I can combine up to 4


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Can I mail you the money? And can I see a few of the females?


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I can probably do that, though money-in-the-mail isn't the safest! I can take moneyorder.

I haven't photographed any females yet but I can get some pictures tomorrow after classes. Is there a color you would especially like to see?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Any mustard gas females? And the closest Walmart is an hour away so I can't do a money order.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

There are also Moneygrams? Those are sometimes at grocery stores. 

I think there are one or two mustard gas females. I'll upload some pics tomorrow.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Your spawn looks AMAZING! Congrats!


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks Wally


----------



## nemolover (Sep 4, 2012)

Very beautiful fish! Do you have any more that range in color from emerald green to turquoise or mustard gas? I prefer CT's or HM's. I am looking for my first Betta


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

i want females red devls copper reds let me no there hot


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Finally got pics of the females and the rest of the grow-out males!
They were not happy with me at all lol
These are all for sale except the last female.

The prices for the fish listed below are:
1/$5
2/$9
3/$12
4/$15
5/$18
Previously shown males are $5 each.


Young males:

































































Young Females:


----------



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sorry for the bump..
















These two kill me Darkmoon...reminds me so much of Oscar :/
Oscar when I first got him:


----------

